# Old Hi-Fi Leak



## tom_sri (Sep 20, 2009)

Looking for some advice.. I have been left my grandfathers Stereo equipment which includes:-
Leak 3900A
Leak 200i Transcription Unit
Hitachi D-E65
Hitachi FT-4400
tannoy 611 mk2 speakers
National Panasonic Tape deck 269..

is this a good set? I am looking for a good website I can join to get info about the above items... I am looking at selling everything other than the amp speakers and CD player. Can anyone recommend a good forum i can join for selling the items


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Try this site:

http://www.hifiwigwam.com/forum.php

IIRC they were abit 'anal' about things, and rubbished me abit when i enquired about a Kenwood stack ststem i'd just bought, because it was mass-market stuff....but there is some very knowledable people on there.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

AV forums is the one which springs to mind. It has been a very long time since I last saw any Leak products. I am assuming these are not the valve based items but many years ago the Leak transistor stuff was very popular in Japan and the USA


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

Leak were a top, expensive and qualitymanufacturer - my Dad used to sell them.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Friendly bunch over at www.theartofsound.net Avforums is the biggest site out there but the gear you have is more suited to the likes of AOS.


----------

